# Police



## MrsBoyle (Sep 8, 2010)

Someone has just told me that you cant be a police officer if your diabetic is this true?

x


----------



## Cliff (Sep 8, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> Someone has just told me that you cant be a police officer if your diabetic is this true?
> 
> x



No it's not true although there may be some hurdles to overcome.  Control is the key point together with no complications which might make you unable to do the job.  You might find the National Police Diabetic Association website useful http://www.npda.org.uk/.  Look at their FAQ section.


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2010)

yes you can become a police officer. but its important to mantain your physical fitness, keep a continuous eye on your blood sugar; and watch your diet.

I think its more difficult getting into the army etc etc, our member Tom has alot of experience and knowledge on that subject.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought that you couldnt.........thats good to know.............

you would need to make sure your control is pretty bang on, you wouldnt like to have a hypo when confronted by a gang of youths.........


----------



## Copepod (Sep 8, 2010)

With career restrictions, it's important to know that rules are different for being recruited with diabetes, sometimes different for types 1 and 2 / insulin controlled or no insulin required (and many other conditions), and remaining in service if diabetes develops while working. 
Rules can and do change eg until a few years ago, no-one with diabetes could join any fire brigades, nor remain if they developed diabetes while serving, but now, those with excellent control and no complications can join / remain.


----------

